# Externen Mailserver mieten

## zyko

Hallo Freunde!

Folgendes Szenario: Ich hab eine Domain und einen virtuellen Server bei zwei unterschiedlichen Anbietern. Der VServer ist ein Webserver (Gentoo + Lighttpd), auf dem prinzipiell nur ein phpBB-Forum läuft.

Problem: Ich will nun auch Email.

Ich hab deshalb testweise einen Mailserver hochgezogen. Grausam! Es war eine Qual, die passenden Tutorials zu finden und mich bis zum Ende durchzuwurschteln. Letztendlich hatte ich Postfix und Dovecot und konnte Emails schicken und empfangen. Allerdings wurde mir klar, dass ich bei diesem Monster nicht durchblicke. Die ellenlangen Config-Files sind für mich wie chinesisch. Verschlüsselung und Zertifikate kapier ich nichtmal im Ansatz. Sicherheit und technische Kompetenz kann ich definitiv nicht garantieren. Es ist einfach zu viel für mich, das alles will ich nicht selber lernen und langfristig maintainen.

Ich würde nun gerne einen Mailserver von irgendwo mieten. Mir ist wie gesagt wichtig, dass das Ding technisch kompetent und sicher ist.  Ich hab einige Angebote der großen Unternehmen gefunden, aber die sind intransparent und erlauben keine Nutzung mit einer externen Domain. Ich will wie gesagt einen Mailserver ohne Domain mieten und dann mit meiner vorhandenen Domain nutzen.

Könnt ihr mir helfen? Kennt ihr seriöse Firmen, die etwas derartiges anbieten? Es ist schwer, bei diesem Problem mit Google fündig zu werden, da die Suchbegriffe so generisch sind.

Danke im Voraus  :Smile: 

----------

## jodel

Fastmail bietet dir sowas, wenn ich mich nicht irre :  http://www.fastmail.fm

oder runbox.com 

ansonsten hab ich hier noch ein Tutorial für dich:  https://www.kurzor.org/entry/16/setting-up-a-mailserver-on-gentoo

----------

## disi

Also ich habe eine Domain bei eurodns.com. Da bekommt man gleich eine mailbox gratis fuer die Domain dazu und kann dann ganz normal via imap and pop3 auf die mailbox zugreifen plus alias usw. Ausser du brauchst noch 2-3 mehr mailboxen, dann kostet es.

Allerdings denke ich der Aufwand lohnt nicht einen eigenen Mailserver zu betreiben, weil es durch den ganzen SPAM etc. zum Fulltime Job wird? Ich hatte vor ca. 8 Jahren mal einen aufgesetzt und dann irgendwann die Nase voll und mx wieder entfernt  :Very Happy: 

Vielleicht hat sich das ja geaendert?

----------

## Necoro

Also mein eigener Mailserver war mal ein wenig Aufwand beim aufsetzen, aber seit dem läuft es ohne Anstrengung. Man könnte sicherlich noch mehr Zeit in Monitoring stecken oder so -- aber brauchts nicht. Spam ist auch kein wirkliches Problem (dafür gibts ja ausgereifte Spamfilter (hier: dspam)).

@zyko: Was genau willst du denn? Irgendwie verstehe ich es nicht ganz: Einen dedizierten Mailserver, den du aber net selber verwalten willst? Wenn ja: Warum muss er dediziert sein? Warum genügen denn nicht X Mailboxen?

----------

## jodel

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Also mein eigener Mailserver war mal ein wenig Aufwand beim aufsetzen, aber seit dem läuft es ohne Anstrengung. Man könnte sicherlich noch mehr Zeit in Monitoring stecken oder so -- aber brauchts nicht. Spam ist auch kein wirkliches Problem (dafür gibts ja ausgereifte Spamfilter (hier: dspam)).
> 
> @jodel: Was genau willst du denn? Irgendwie verstehe ich es nicht ganz: Einen dedizierten Mailserver, den du aber net selber verwalten willst? Wenn ja: Warum muss er dediziert sein? Warum genügen denn nicht X Mailboxen?

 

hm, ich will eigentlich nur... den weltfrieden natürlich  :Smile: 

ansonsten muss ich necoro zustimmen. Einmal eingerichtet rennt der mailserver eigentlich von selbst. Ich nutze spamassassin (spamd) und es klappt eigentlich auch ganz gut.

----------

## Necoro

 *jodel wrote:*   

> hm, ich will eigentlich nur... den weltfrieden natürlich 

 

Oh - sorry ... den falschen ge@et  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zyko

Hallo und danke schonmal für die Vorschläge. Fastmail sieht sehr interessant aus. Und es ist vorteilhaft, dass es im Ausland ist, falls Schwarz-Geld die Vorratsdatenspeicherung wieder einführen sollte.

 *Quote:*   

> Allerdings denke ich der Aufwand lohnt nicht einen eigenen Mailserver zu betreiben, weil es durch den ganzen SPAM etc. zum Fulltime Job wird? Ich hatte vor ca. 8 Jahren mal einen aufgesetzt und dann irgendwann die Nase voll und mx wieder entfernt 
> 
> Vielleicht hat sich das ja geaendert?

 

Das hat sich eher noch zugespitzt. Mein Mailserver war vielleicht eine Minute am öffentlichen Netz, aber die Logfiles sahen danach aus... Junge Junge, mit so einer Intensität hätte ich nicht gerechnet.

 *Quote:*   

> @zyko: Was genau willst du denn? Irgendwie verstehe ich es nicht ganz: Einen dedizierten Mailserver, den du aber net selber verwalten willst? Wenn ja: Warum muss er dediziert sein? Warum genügen denn nicht X Mailboxen?

 

Es muss natürlich kein dedizierter Server nur für mich sein.  Mailbox ist eher der Begriff, den ich suchte, da haste recht  :Smile: 

@jodel: Danke auch fürs Tutorial. Dasjenige, welches ich befolgt habe, war viel länger und enthielt offenbar überflüssigen Mist. Die meisten Tutorials nutzen Datenbanken, in denen Mailboxen und User verwaltet werden. Ich hingegen will viel eher Systemuser und ein Maildir. Der Rest des verlinkten Blogs ist auch sehr interessant. Ist das deiner?

Vielleicht versuche ichs ja doch nochmal mit einem eigenen Server.

----------

## jodel

 *zyko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @jodel: Danke auch fürs Tutorial. Dasjenige, welches ich befolgt habe, war viel länger und enthielt offenbar überflüssigen Mist. Die meisten Tutorials nutzen Datenbanken, in denen Mailboxen und User verwaltet werden. Ich hingegen will viel eher Systemuser und ein Maildir. Der Rest des verlinkten Blogs ist auch sehr interessant. Ist das deiner?
> 
> 

 

ja, mir ging es ähnlich. Ich hab auch kein passendes Tutorial gefunden, deshalb hab ich aus verschiedenen anderen Tutorials und eigenen Erfahrungen ein neues gebastelt.

----------

